# Finding meaning in the CF (and trying not to be cheesy).



## Hissez Waldo (20 Oct 2017)

Yes.  It a little bit of a rant.  And I apologize for my bad english.

You know that feeling of being in the right place at the right time.  I am just curious to know how some of you guys are experiencing that feeling in the CF.  In other words.  If being in the Forces brought some unexpecting positive changes to your life.

It really going to sound cheesy and out of a bad patriotic movie.  But I can't denied that I am happy right now.

I did a post on this website back in spring 2016.  About how the process for me was fast and how I was stress for the first day at the unit (reservist here).  

I joint the reserve simply because I read an article saying the CF needed people and I just lost my job at that time.  So I sign up...  I don't even know why.  I mean, I was (and still am) more in the "hippie"-"van life"-"anti corporation"-"Progressive"-blabla type of person... You get the idea.  I never told anybody I joint the Forces.  I only told my parents a week before BMQ.  It only after BMQ, someone tagged a picture of me in uniform on Facebook.  I lost a few "Facebook friends" that day (mostly my more extremist hippies "friends")  :violin: 
I was planning to go back to school at the same time but I was constantly offer full-time work (class B and class C) and extra courses with the army.  Right now, I have a simple job (logistic trade) and I enjoy doing it.

I have been in for a year and a half.  Before that, I never had a job for more than 6 months.  That must mean something.  .  I always tell myself I will go back to school soon.  But I still feel I am currently at the right place at the right time.  Plus, I already have a college diploma and I am still young.  I'll be alright... Right? 

Anyway.  I am just curious to hear what others have to say about theirs experience.

Thank you.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Oct 2017)

R000 said:
			
		

> Yes.  It a little bit of a rant.  And I apologize for my bad english.
> 
> You know that feeling of being in the right place at the right time.  I am just curious to know how some of you guys are experiencing that feeling in the CF.  In other words.  If being in the Forces brought some unexpecting positive changes to your life.
> 
> ...



 "Every man thinks meanly of himself for not having been a soldier, or not having been at sea."

Samuel Johnson


----------



## Loachman (21 Oct 2017)

I spent forty-three years in the CF, Reserve/Regular/Reserve/Regular, with twenty-eight of those years Regular. While not every second of that time was rosy, I did not want it to ever end, and, could I be seventeen again, I'd do it all over. I am currently a part-time Casual Public Servant, doing the same HQ job that I was doing when I was punted.

It is not for everyone, and individual experiences vary widely of course, but, if you are enjoying it, carry on - and consider transferring to the Regular Force.


----------



## mariomike (21 Oct 2017)

R000 said:
			
		

> I already have a college diploma and I am still young.  I'll be alright... Right?



I guess so. But, remember what President Coolidge said.


----------



## Hissez Waldo (22 Oct 2017)

That is an interesting quote.  Anyway...  I went to college for years only to work in that sector for less than a year.  I don't regret doing it.  But it not for me.  

When I look into school program now.  I don't really look into colleges or universities.  I mostly look into trades schools for technical skills.


----------



## chrisf (22 Oct 2017)

If you're young, and have no commitments, and no plan in life except "eventually" doing something, don't get trapped in the long term casual class B employment cycle.

Summer employment and regular unit training/exercises is a good idea. Making a career out of unstable short term part time contracts is another.

If you find yourself using the reserves as a full time job and your primary income, apply for the reg force.

Worst case, you get an offer, and turn it down.

Best case, you haven't wasted five years of your life getting paid less than your reg force counter parts, with no health benefits, and very few other benefits.

On top of that, as a class B reservist, despite all the best intentions and claims of "the system", if you get injured on the job as a class B reseverist, you'll be in a far worse situation than if you were reg force.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Oct 2017)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> If you're young, and have no commitments, and no plan in life except "eventually" doing something, don't get trapped in the long term casual class B employment cycle.



Completely concur here. The CAF does not owe you Cl B employment and can terminate it on 30 days notice. Saw lots of folks hit dead ends in their careers by being Cl B junkies, they got promoted past where there were jobs available, and either had to take a position below their rank or be unemployed.


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2017)

R000 said:
			
		

> I am just curious to hear what others have to say about theirs experience.



OK.  I don't know how old you are. I joined the PRes when I was in high school. It wasn't about "finding meaning". It was about finding a part-time job. 

At the same time, I was thinking about a career. Perhaps I should have, but I didn't consider what contribution, if any, I might make to society. 

What I wanted was a job with a future, that was exciting and far from routine. I wanted guaranteed security. 

As others have pointed out, "don't get trapped in the long term casual class B employment cycle."


----------



## Hissez Waldo (22 Oct 2017)

I think there is some misunderstand here.  I didn't join the army to "find meaning".  I sign up because of a newspaper article  What I am saying is that I found some meaning in a place I wasn't expected to.  Some happiness (or feeling) I never had before.

I appreciate the tips about not getting trap in class B circle.  Others have also told me to try for the reg.  As of right now.  I only had positive experiences when it come to the class B contracts.  My guess is that I am staying as a reservist because I still see myself going back to school soonish...


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2017)

R000 said:
			
		

> What I am saying is that I found some meaning in a place I wasn't expected to.  Some happiness (or feeling) I never had before.



My time in the PRes was a positive experience for me in every way. Nothing but good memories, and no regrets.



			
				R000 said:
			
		

> My guess is that I am staying as a reservist because I still see myself going back to school soonish...



Other than those on Class B contracts, I believe most Reservists are full-time students or have full-time jobs. 

I, and most others here, highly recommend the PRes. And if looking for a full-time career, the Regular Force is also highly recommended.

Good luck.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Oct 2017)

R000 said:
			
		

> I think there is some misunderstand here.  I didn't join the army to "find meaning".  I sign up because of a newspaper article  What I am saying is that I found some meaning in a place I wasn't expected to.  Some happiness (or feeling) I never had before.
> 
> I appreciate the tips about not getting trap in class B circle.  Others have also told me to try for the reg.  As of right now.  I only had positive experiences when it come to the class B contracts.  My guess is that I am staying as a reservist because I still see myself going back to school soonish...



Great decision..... and one that I wish I made about umpteen years ago (instead of having to circle back and finish offmy education years later).


----------

